# McDonals keeping me busy..



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ferncos are ok for you to use underslab?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

those elastomeric couplings must be shielded here.

whats that tee on its back catching?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

How was that pvc tied into the c i hub?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Lemme guess...Drive thru drink station drain?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Furncos are allowed..

The 4" y is for a cleanout..

There is a small piece of 4" PVC between the Y and coupling..

We had to start the job at 10 pm didn't get back home until 4am..the contractor opens the hole and almost hit a 1" gas line with his wet saw..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Vin you should check out the shielded bands , they dont sag like ferncos, cheap insurance


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I will leave the fernco, mission band debate alone. But did that hole in the cast cause all of that undermining? Or are you that good with a shovel?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I will leave the fernco, mission band debate alone. But did that hole in the cast cause all of that undermining? Or are you that good with a shovel?


Same thing runs through my head when I see these surgical excavations.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain guy broke threw pipe and couldn't retrieve his snake. He had to cut his $500 cable. 

Other contractor did 90% of digging. 

I like using no-hub coupling..


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Wide enough to transition between cast iron and sch40, two bands per side give excellent grab and seal, and don't sag or snag cable heads later on :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> *Drain guy broke threw pipe and couldn't retrieve his snake*. He had to cut his $500 cable.
> 
> Other contractor did 90% of digging.
> 
> I like using no-hub coupling..


 






The first thought I had when looking at your pictures was exactly how did Vin Paladino know where to dig to find the break? You answered it. It sucks to lose a cable like that. Ouch.


----------

